# [Solved] Which sensor modules should I load?

## Astronome

According to Debian HCL, my hardware supports the AMD Family 10h+ temperature sensor driver (k10temp):

```

PCI ID      Works?  Vendor                              Device                                      Driver  Kernel

10221203    Yes     Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]  Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control  k10temp v2.6.33-

```

I installed lm_sensors and ran sensors-detect, but it said this device is not supported. Further, it says I should use the driver for ITE IT87xx devices (it87):

```

$ sudo sensors-detect 

# sensors-detect revision 3.4.0+git_45ffa15cf02e63f70ff3b85c23e22dfbab7e8f9c

# Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A78 PRO

# Kernel: 4.4.39-gentoo x86_64

# Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (16/2/3)

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Gentoo config file protection is active. Every file this program will

modify must be merged before the change will become active using

default Gentoo tools such as dispatch-conf, cfg-update, and etc-update.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): y

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 12h and 14h thermal sensors...                   No

AMD Family 15h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 16h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 15h power sensors...                             No

AMD Family 16h power sensors...                             No

Intel digital thermal sensor...                             No

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

Intel 5500/5520/X58 thermal sensor...                       No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): y

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      Yes

Found `ITE IT8720F Super IO Sensors'                        Success!

    (address 0x290, driver `it87')

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some systems (mainly servers) implement IPMI, a set of common interfaces

through which system health data may be retrieved, amongst other things.

We first try to get the information from SMBIOS. If we don't find it

there, we have to read from arbitrary I/O ports to probe for such

interfaces. This is normally safe. Do you want to scan for IPMI

interfaces? (YES/no): y

# DMI data unavailable, please consider installing dmidecode 2.7

# or later for better results.

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS' at 0xca0...                      No

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC' at 0xca8...                     No

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (yes/NO): y

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no): y

Using driver `i2c-piix4' for device 0000:00:14.0: ATI Technologies Inc SB600/SB700/SB800 SMBus

Module i2c-dev loaded successfully.

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x90 (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x91 (i2c-1)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x92 (i2c-2)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Client found at address 0x49

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75A'...               No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS75'...                  No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM77'...                No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7410/ADT7420'...             No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6642'...                              No

Probing for `Texas Instruments TMP435'...                   No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM73'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM92'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM76'...                No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635'...              No

Probing for `NXP/Philips SA56004'...                        No

Probing for `SMSC EMC1023'...                               No

Probing for `SMSC EMC1043'...                               No

Probing for `SMSC EMC1053'...                               No

Probing for `SMSC EMC1063'...                               No

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x93 (i2c-3)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x94 (i2c-4)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x95 (i2c-5)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x96 (i2c-6)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Next adapter: Radeon i2c bit bus 0x97 (i2c-7)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Next adapter: card0-DP-1 (i2c-8)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue: 

Driver `it87':

  * ISA bus, address 0x290

    Chip `ITE IT8720F Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

Do you want to overwrite '/etc/modules-load.d/lm_sensors.conf'? (yes/NO): n

Please create '/etc/modules-load.d/lm_sensors.conf' with the following content

to allow modules-load service to autoload modules on boot:

#----cut here----

# Generated by sensors-detect on Sun Apr  9 19:58:04 2017

it87

#----cut here----

Note: Please make sure the following modules are loaded when you

want to make use of your sensors:

  it87

Unloading i2c-dev... OK

```

Here's my cpuinfo:

```

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 16

model      : 2

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor

stepping   : 3

microcode   : 0x1000095

cpu MHz      : 2709.166

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 5

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc rep_good nopl nonstop_tsc extd_apicid pni monitor cx16 popcnt lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs hw_pstate npt lbrv svm_lock vmmcall

bugs      : tlb_mmatch fxsave_leak sysret_ss_attrs

bogomips   : 5418.33

TLB size   : 1024 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 16

model      : 2

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor

stepping   : 3

microcode   : 0x1000095

cpu MHz      : 2709.166

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 5

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc rep_good nopl nonstop_tsc extd_apicid pni monitor cx16 popcnt lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs hw_pstate npt lbrv svm_lock vmmcall

bugs      : tlb_mmatch fxsave_leak sysret_ss_attrs

bogomips   : 5418.33

TLB size   : 1024 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate

```

It seems that I'm unable to load the it87 module:

```

$ sudo rc-service modules-load restart

 * Loading module it87 ...

 * Failed to load it87 

```

The sensors command only shows the GPU temp:

```

$ sensors

radeon-pci-0100

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:        +33.0°C  (crit = +120.0°C, hyst = +90.0°C)

```

I assume this is because of the following warning in dmesg:

```

[    8.223915] k10temp 0000:00:18.3: unreliable CPU thermal sensor; monitoring disabled

```

I also have a message about it87 in dmesg, but it doesn't look like a warning:

```

[    7.045611] it87: Found IT8720F chip at 0x290, revision 2

```

How do I get one of these to work?Last edited by Astronome on Mon Apr 10, 2017 2:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Astronome

I found some useful info on ArchWiki:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> All these processors have a sensor, but on those for Socket F or AM2+,
> 
> the sensor may return inconsistent values (erratum 319).  The driver
> ...

 

This is actually taken from the kernel's documentation. After reloading the module with `modprobe k10temp force=1`, I'm able to get a temp (although it's obviously false):

```

$ sensors

radeon-pci-0100

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:        +34.0°C  (crit = +120.0°C, hyst = +90.0°C)

k10temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:         +9.0°C  (high = +70.0°C)

                       (crit = +90.0°C, hyst = +89.0°C)

```

I guess I don't really need lm_sensors  :Smile: 

----------

